# DIY Auxiliary Oiler?!



## SkySkrape (May 21, 2014)

Has anyone ever constructed their own DIY Aux oiler? I'm new to the aux oiler concept and would love to hear/see what others have come up with and results... I'm thinking of crafting a DIY aux oiler for my stihl ms660 with a 42" bar for milling. Can you provide pics and possibly advice for someone in the same boat? Thanks!


----------



## abbott295 (May 21, 2014)

Absolutely! DIY. You just need a container that you can hang on the outboard end of your CSM, a way to regulate flow (a valve of some sort) and some tubing to deliver it to the cutting side of the bar. No need to notch or drill anywhere on the bar for the oil to get into the groove. Just so it drips or flows close to the chain. Check the Chainsaw Milling 101 sticky at the top of the page also. I made mine out of about a 8 or 10 inch piece of 3" PVC, holds about a quart, various fittings and parts, and clear tubing so you can see the flow. Sight gauge on the side of the container was made with a bit of the same tubing and two elbows, self-tapped into holes drilled into the PVC. I don't know how to do pictures.
￼


----------



## 4x4American (May 21, 2014)

I used a big old tin coffee can, compression fitting on the bottom with a valve and copper tubing to the bar. I then commenced to go a little overboard, by putting a check valve for a breather vent up top. No need. If I were to do it again, I would use a smaller coffee can, and proberly save two tops for it, one with some breather holes poked in it, and one stock for transport. I would put up pics but I dont have em on me


----------



## 4x4American (May 22, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/first-go-round-the-jimmy-do-with-homemade-csm.246249/


----------



## 4x4American (May 22, 2014)




----------



## 4x4American (May 22, 2014)

dont know why computey box put it in downside up


----------



## SkySkrape (May 22, 2014)

It's ok luckily my iPhone has this cool thing where I just turn it upside down. It worky just fine! Thanks for sharing


----------



## 4x4American (May 22, 2014)

U betcha


----------



## Nato (May 24, 2014)

Not the prettiest thing I've ever constructed but it works great! U.S. Plastics-bottle. NAPA-rubber hose, steel fuel line, tire valve stem,band clamps. Home Depot- brass valve to fit steel fuel line(5/16?) Misc. steel for "arm" to hold end of pipe near the chain, and to mount bottle. Oh yeah and tie wire (bailing wire)(every tool box needs a roll!) Happy milling! N8


----------



## mdavlee (May 24, 2014)

I made a quick one up with a gear oil bottle and metal coat hanger. Cap it off when you stop and open when you start. It worked just fine supplying the 48" with oil along with the saw oiler.


----------



## chads (May 24, 2014)

I just took a quart oil bottle and siliconed a water valve to the bottom and a short piece of waterline to the bar.
I had to loosen the cap to get flow but have since just put a pin hole in it.


----------



## SkySkrape (May 28, 2014)

I'm headed to Ace Hardware to see what I can rustle up. I'll be reporting on it later.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (May 29, 2014)




----------



## MervMaster (Sep 8, 2014)

Jimmy in NC said:


>


Hey this is exactly what I'm trying to do, do you not use a hose?


----------



## groundup (Sep 9, 2014)

I just give my cousin a gear lube bottle full of oil and he dribbles it onto the tip as we go.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2014)

groundup said:


> I just give my cousin a gear lube bottle full of oil and he dribbles it onto the tip as we go.


I hang one off the end and dribbles on the tip.


----------



## Four Paws (Apr 11, 2017)

What's the best method to apply oil?
1) Notch a rail behind the tip and drip oil into the notch?
2) Drip oil onto the sprocket tip?
3) Drill an oil hole (similar to factory) in the bar after the tip and drip oil into the hole?


----------



## BobL (Apr 11, 2017)

Four Paws said:


> What's the best method to apply oil?
> 1) Notch a rail behind the tip and drip oil into the notch?


Pros - easy to do and is quite effective, intermediate on oil use.
Cons - creates a potential wear points (remember it has to be done on both sides of bar) for chain, shouldn't really use bar off the mill after that

2) Drip oil onto the sprocket tip?[/QUOTE]
Pros: Easiest of all three to do, leaves bar untouched
Cons: Uses more oil.

3) Drill an oil hole (similar to factory) in the bar after the tip and drip oil into the hole?[/QUOTE]
Pros: most economical on oil.
Cons: hardest of all 3 to do (remember it has to be done on both sides of the bar), can easily get blocked

I used to use #3 and now use #2 on all my bars


----------



## john taliaferro (Apr 11, 2017)

Mill is made of 1 1/2 thin wall square tube ,with a ball valve above tip and 3" hose . Holds about a quart of used cooking oil . CON ,Makes helper hungry for fish for lunch .


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

Here's a simple one out of 4" sewer pipe.


----------



## BobL (Apr 12, 2017)

I really recommend adding a sight tube so you know how much is left in the tank.


----------



## JohnWayne (Apr 23, 2017)

A little late, but this is what use. It's zip tied to 3/4" square tube so I can move the whole stack together when I move the post for different bars, the square tube nests perfectly in the post. It also adds enough height such that I can still use the full height of the post adjustment without any fussing with the hose. Yellow valve is throttled for flow rate, red valve is the on/off. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oaktreeguy (May 27, 2017)

Thinking of making an oiler.

Do you guys get a mess with the oil still in the tube continuing to drip out after you finish a cut? I may place the shutoff valve close to the bar.

I turn the whole mill sideways every 1-2 cuts to touch up the chain. Anyone had problems with oil leaking out? I belief as long as the breather hole is small enough this shouldn't be an issue.

Thanks!


----------



## BobL (May 27, 2017)

oaktreeguy said:


> Thinking of making an oiler.
> Do you guys get a mess with the oil still in the tube continuing to drip out after you finish a cut?


yep - it also makes a bit of a mess in a vehicle is the valve leaks.



> I may place the shutoff valve close to the bar.


I did have rubber cap I used to push over the end of the drip tube but it perished - extra valve would be a good idea.



> I turn the whole mill sideways every 1-2 cuts to touch up the chain. Anyone had problems with oil leaking out? I belief as long as the breather hole is small enough this shouldn't be an issue.


Correct


----------



## T-Dozzer (Jun 14, 2018)

On drip placement-
Cutting edge before the bar tip sproket?
Im going to try a close drip before I decide to drill into bar.


----------



## BobL (Jun 16, 2018)

T-Dozzer said:


> On drip placement-
> Cutting edge before the bar tip sproket?


Its not super critical provided its on the bar/chain interface after the chain has gone at least 90º around the nose.
I like to match the drip point with the small gaps in between the chain and the bar.


----------



## Islandsaw (Nov 24, 2018)

I kind of took the easy way out and ordered the grandberg kit. Drilled the bar which is was tough because drilling a brand new bar and because the metal is super hard to drill. 


After doing that I was in the shop and found an old brake line bolt. So if somebody wanted to do inside the bar without buying the kit or Tracking down just the bolt any wrecker would have tons of these.


----------



## BobL (Nov 24, 2018)

To minimized cutting width losses it is possible to drill the hole closer to the nose. 
BTW Holes in a bar require two holes, the other for when the bar is flipped.
It's also not necessary to drill the bar at all - a drip feed works just as well and is less likely to get blocked.


----------



## Islandsaw (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, I do plan on drilling the other side but maybe i can get it closer? This is a better angle of where I drilled. Are you saying it is possible to sneak it in between that last rivet and the sprocket?


----------



## BobL (Nov 24, 2018)

Islandsaw said:


> Thanks for the advice, I do plan on drilling the other side but maybe i can get it closer? This is a better angle of where I drilled. Are you saying it is possible to sneak it in between that last rivet and the sprocket?



Should be possible.


----------



## Albert Beerstein (Nov 25, 2018)

Here's my latest - an old mower fuel tank!


----------



## Albert Beerstein (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Lester Gillett (Dec 3, 2018)

Here are how we made our oiler for our mill. not to fancy but hope it will work. Have been so tied up with work haven't had time to try it out. Hope the weather will be better soon so I can try it out.

Lester


----------

